# Scheuern nach Fütterung



## cpt.nemo (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo
Einer meiner Kois scheuert sich nur nach dem Fressen. Vor allem, wenn er eine Größere Portion aus der Hand gefressen hat.
Koennte es sein, dass er irgendwelche Probleme im Maul hat?


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Scheuern nach Fütterung*

Brigitte,
könnte sein der zahnt nur.

Probier es mal mit Futter einweichen, damit er nicht kauen muss.


----------



## cpt.nemo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Scheuern nach Fütterung*

Dann zähnt er aber ziemlich oft. Das ist doch auch nicht normal. Vielleicht klemmt ihm auch was im Maul. Ich sollte vielleicht dochmal nachsehen.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Scheuern nach Fütterung*

Macht er das bei jedem Futter?
Gib mal verschiedene Sachen ... Regenwürmer, Reiswaffeln, normales Futter, Gemüse und beobachte mal ob es nur beim normalen Koifutter auftritt oder ob er sich immer danach scheuert.

Mandy


----------



## volki (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Scheuern nach Fütterung*

Hallo Brigitte,
ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem 75 cm Koi. Ich hatte mal die Futtersorte gewechselt und habe beobachtet, dass dieser Koi ein Teil des Futters wieder ausgespuckt hat. Nach kurzer Zeit fing dieser Koi an, sich massiv zu scheuern und zu springen. Zunächst habe ich dieser Feststellung keine große Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, aber nachdem dieser Koi diese Saltos/Saltis nach den nächsten Fütterungen auch gemacht hatt, habe ich wieder das gewohnte Futter gefüttert und der Spuk war vorbei. Ich bin zwar Sachverständiger aber dieses Verhalten konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich tippe hier einfach mal auf eine allergische Reaktion.
Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## cpt.nemo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Scheuern nach Fütterung*

Hallo!
Hauptsächlich macht er es wenn er mehr auf einmal ins Maul nimmt. Wenn er z.B. aus der Hand frisst. Wenn er langsam ein Kügelchen nach dem anderem aufnimmt ist es mir bisher noch nicht so aufgefallen.
Vielleicht sollte ich doch auch mal das Futter wechseln, obwohl die anderen beiden keine Proleme haben.


----------

